# Odd picture



## birdboy12 (Jul 27, 2004)

Well I found this while on jedds.com so have a look at it!


----------



## Mistifire (May 27, 2004)

I love the pictures Jedds has on their website, that is one of my favorites.  lol


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is funny! 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Erik, that is really funny. Thanks, Maggie


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

We breed 'em BIG here 

John


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Cool. Love it.

Reti


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Erik, 

Great picture, I never noticed this on Jedd's but then again, I'm not on there very often or much 

People make good pigeons, don't they?....afterall, we walk on two legs just like they do 

Thanks for sharing this picture


----------



## birdlover000 (Aug 17, 2003)

Anyone know where I could get one of those?


----------



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

That is odd, Maybe its bird day, that would be nice huh? See you Sat. Erik Rena


----------

